# Confussion



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi , my spousal permit is expiring may 2014 , i submitted my renewal in february, i have to go to my country (Spain) for medical reasons, i will be exiting the country on my current visa which it will expire 2days after i arrive to my country and re entering South Africa after a month, is it possible to come back showing them my submission renewal receipt or can i enter as a visitor and wait for the outcome on those 90days here in SA...thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, this is far too risky. Although the final regulations are currently set to come out on 1 May 2014, they contain at this moment a removal of Directive 43, meaning you CANNOT travel in and out of South Africa on an application receipt.

You could, however, enter South Africa on a 90 day port-of-entry visa as you normally would as a tourist, and then await the outcome of your spousal visa. The risk here is that your spousal visa will take longer than 90 more days to be finalised.


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks LegalMan, so if i understand correctly .....i leave the country on my current visa which it will be still valid on departure and when i re enter i must do it as a visitor and dont tell them about the submission receipt? What if they notice my old permit and they guess i am waiting for the outcome, will i still be able to enter as a visitor ????and if i dont get the outcome before those 9O days, do i have to leave the country ????????


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

One question mark is enough.

1. You may enter on a port-of-entry visa while waiting for other applications.

2. Yes, without a valid legal visa or permit, you must leave South Africa.


----------

